# Brush clearing services



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I live off Bauer Rd and our house/lot is bordered by two undeveloped lots. Mother Nature is trying to reclaim the land and I'm interested in hiring someone with a brush cutter to cut back about 5 feet or so on each side of my house. A walk-behind cutter would probably do the trick, as it's mostly tall, thick weeds and briars with some saplings (1" - 3" thick) mixed in. 

It's my understanding that I can rent one for around $100/day but would gladly pay someone if they can do the job for around that same price. BTW, my lot is small, around 1/4 acre.

Would appreciate offers or suggestions,

Tim


----------

